# Dr David Daniel Ruddy



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2011)

I just received this via email from the OMMC:



> It is with great sadness and much regret that I announce the passing of Dr David Daniel Ruddy.
> 
> 
> In 1965, David founded the CMR Saint Jean Museum in the original gatehouse of the Fort, and sought out the ways and means of running a CF museum, only to find that nothing in a formal capacity existed, a situation that he was soon to rectify.
> ...


----------

